# What to set timing at and where is #1 spark plug



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

My brother-in-law just put a 55-shot of nitrous on his 1996 240 and I am gonna help him check the timing tonight. What is the timing supposed to be at and which spark plug is the #1, the front or back?
I am sure all that information is all under the hood, but I haven't looked at his car yet and just want to get the answers before we spend a few minutes on it tonight?

Jim


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

retard ur timing exaust -3degres and 1 is on the front


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

What do you mean the timing exhaust?
What is 1 on the front?
What does each timing mark signify? 5?

Thanks
Jim


----------

